# Sanders and Ellis almost come to blows after Game 3



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2013/5/9/4315934/monta-ellis-larry-sanders-milwaukee-bucks



> Sanders vented in the locker room and said in a fiery speech, "We need to start playing together as a team and stop worrying about next year. We need to stop being selfish and start worrying about right now."
> 
> Ellis "took umbrage," according to another person with knowledge of the situation. Ellis approached Sanders and squared off with him, sources said. A teammate got between the two players and separated them before the conflict became physical.


If Sanders wasnt already my favorite Buck he sure as hell is now...Ellis and Jennings need to get the hell out of town.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

That says it all right there. Sanders is a leader for this team. Ellis has no part on this team as far as I'm concerned.


----------

